# Kershaw 14 inch



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Just bought a camp knive of Kershaw. Normally for on the land I use some local knife. They get very quickly bad, so I thought to buy this. In two weeks I will be back at my to be bug out place and will try it out. Hope it will be useful on my sustainable mini farm.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Which model of Kershaw knife did you buy? Kershaw has a fairly extensive line of knives. In general Kershaw makes a great knife and their line of Ken Onion folders are perhaps the best in class. 

When it comes to the longer knives I like a Becker BK-5. It is a good all around knife for camp and kitchen.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I own a couple Kershaws and they've always been great knives. Good company too, they'll pretty much fix anything on the knife free of charge if you send it to them. They'll sharpen it too.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

I own a Kershaw tanto blade folding knife. Solid all around knife.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Yep, that ought to do you good.

Camp 14 | Kershaw Knives


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Indeed look forward to use the Kershaw 14" camp. Just to work on the land. Maybe shouldn't call it a camp knife but a farm knife.


----------

